# A part with out a part number...



## dternst (Oct 3, 2004)

I've searched the ETK and have been unable to locate the part number for this part for my '95 530i. This part surrounds the gear shift and is positioned between the tunnel, on top of the carpet, and under the console.



















Thanks in advance.

David


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

25 16 1 215 581 seems like the only likely candidate


----------

